# Middle Manistee Hog



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I thought that a well but i have never had one hit a spinner.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
Biggest cat I ever saw caught, my brother was thowing a little cleo in the Mona Lake channel. We were just kids fishing with some buddies. He fought it for a good 30 mins and it made 4 or 5 good runs. We were afraid to touch it(those wiskers will STING you). We tried to pull it up the abutment by the line and it snapped 8lb test. Im not saying its common but it is possable.

Did it shake its head at all?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

No head shakes at all that I can recall, I really think I foul hooked what ever it was.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd like to hear this story in about 20 years!


It always bothers me not getting to at least see what it is that got away! Sounds like you had a exciting time.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Boardman Brookies said:


> No head shakes at all that I can recall, I really think I foul hooked what ever it was.


 There are freakishly huge browns in that part of the river.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I think I am going to head over there again today, this time with a much larger rod and stronger line.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I think I am going to head over there again today, this time with a much larger rod and stronger line.


Go at night! Take a camera. We ALL want to know what you hooked into.


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

if it didnt head thrash you can rule out a large pike.. id prolllyyy say no on the catfish or carp as well...not saying it cant happen, but its veryyyy rare to see a carp or cat chase a spinner threw a river.. imo you have better odds of the carp swamming against the shoreline and flopping its self onto land then you do having him hit your inline spinner at this time of year with as hot as its been.. i kicked a carp while fishing a cpl days ago.. didnt even see it.. was just laying there in a foot of watter till i walked into it.. 

world record creek chub!?  nice story good luck..


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I got back out there again and that beast did not show up! I did manage to catch a couple of small browns. I explored a small feeder creek and caught a couple tiny brookies. I hope we get some rain and cooler temps.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I bet it would have dwarfed this little nipper, Shane!!!!!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I have caught 30" river browns on light line, shortly after they hit they surface enough to be seen. The battle on these fish only lasted about 15 minutes. I hooked and lost a 20+ pound brown on Lake Huron on 6 lb test and that battle was over in about 30 minutes. The brown was all but beached when it threw the hook


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Robert Holmes said:


> I have caught 30" river browns on light line, shortly after they hit they surface enough to be seen. The battle on these fish only lasted about 15 minutes. I hooked and lost a 20+ pound brown on Lake Huron on 6 lb test and that battle was over in about 30 minutes. The brown was all but beached when it threw the hook


I am almost glad I did not see what it was. If I knew that was a massive brown and I lost it I would be devistated but then again to even do battle with a hoss like that would be a great memory too. Thirty inchers do exisit in the inland rivers, I saw photos of a true monster that was caught on the Pine over a month ago.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I catch big cats on lake saint claire every year while bass fishing. Ive caught more than one fishing spinners. A foul hooked carp will fight like no tomorrow, and they dont tire easily. Probably hooked him in the tail... gotta love the pull of a golden bone.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

PS... my uncle caught a 30" brown that went well over 6 pounds last month. It was caught in a small branch of a large river system in the U.P.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I'm guessing a big cat.


----------

